# Amplificador de BF



## Luys (Mar 9, 2006)

Muy buenas, tras fabricar un amplificador de BF bastante simple me a surgido un problema que me tiene loko, el circuito en si tiene 5 terminales, 2 de salida para el altavoz, 2 de entrada para los 9V y 1 para la entrada del audio (IN) y eso es lo que no me entra en la cabeza, ¿como conecto por ejemplo un mp3 a esa unica entrada? El circuito lo he hecho sobre una placa prediseñada, es decir una placa rectangular de un material parecido al carton, con cuadraditos de 3x3mm. que es donde se enganchan los elementos y luego se conectan entre si a traves de hilo de cobre., no sobre una de cobre entera, ¿es posible que la masa del IN este conectada sobre el resto de la placa de cobre? nose si me explico. 

Bueno, gracias.


----------



## SGG (Mar 9, 2006)

no te rompas mas la cabeza!! es muy sensillo.... de la salida de tu mp3 ... el positivo (+) lo pones en el terminal de entrada IN. Y al negativo (-) lo conectas al negativo de los 9V.
y ya esta, te faltaba un cablecito no mas... fijate bien las polaridades!


----------



## Luys (Mar 10, 2006)

Muxas gracias SGG, me as kitado de un gran problema, aora el unico fallo es q cuando le conecto un altavoz pekeño, (8ohm) la musica se oye muy bien, pero la voz no y si lo conecto a un altavoz de minicadena (bastante grande) se oye muy distorsionado, no se cual puede ser el problema. Aora voy a ponerle un potenciometro a ver q sale, bueno gracias por to, saludos


----------



## josebueno (Nov 22, 2009)

hola a todos los pobladores de esta comunidad....
tengo un problema a resolver me gusta la electronica a valvulas y poseo varios equipos tanto de audio como para instrumento, pero surgio un regalo para mi sorpresa una unidad monoaural okinawa  de 100w rms con 4 pentodos el 34 y 3 de pre 12ax7 y un estado lamentable , tiene faltantes de capacitores, resistores y demas pregunto si alguien tiene los planos del circuito porque, ya que no estudie y mi dedicacion es empirica no quiero estropear lo que funciona, sin mas saludos a todo este mundo de amantes del audio.
jose bueno


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 22, 2009)

Luys dijo:


> Muxas gracias SGG, me as kitado de un gran problema, aora el unico fallo es q cuando le conecto un altavoz pekeño, (8ohm) la musica se oye muy bien, pero la voz no y si lo conecto a un altavoz de minicadena (bastante grande) se oye muy distorsionado, no se cual puede ser el problema. Aora voy a ponerle un potenciometro a ver q sale, bueno gracias por to, saludos


 
che luys el problema de que n o se escucha la voz es mas que simple. La señal al ser stereo, larga 2 señales positivas dferentes, que es lo que causa el "efecto de sonido" ya que ambos canles o suenan igual. Si los 2 canales sonaran igual, seria mono. 
En tu caso... de la salda del mp3, tomaste 1 de las señales, a esto se debe porque no se escucha la voz, ya que la voz misma pasa por el otro canal...

Prueba: puentea ambos postivos del mp3  y ponlos en la entrada de tu amplificador...

si no es esto... habra que seguir investigandoo...

un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Mensaje de Luys: 10 de marzo de 2006.
Respuesta de Mariano22: 22 de noviembre de 2009.

@Josebueno: Estás lejos del tema que se trata acá con tu consulta. Buscá que hay más de tres hilos sobre amplis valvulares. 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 22, 2009)

jajajajajaja... cachoo ni me habia dado cuenta de la fecha!!! jajaja...


----------

